# Petaminx Tutorial



## kunparekh18 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not the guy who made this, but I found this video on youtube and I wanted to share this to you guys.

This guy sure has some patience! The video is FREAKIN 8 hours long! And this video was made because one of his subscribers requested it. Respect to this guy!


----------



## emolover (Feb 28, 2013)

It's like a gigaminx, just a hell of a lot longer. How did that take 8 hours? I figure the average shmuck can solve a teraminx in an hour or so.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 28, 2013)

emolover said:


> It's like a gigaminx, just a hell of a lot longer. How did that take 8 hours? I figure the average shmuck can solve a teraminx in an hour or so.



Maybe because he did a walkthrough+tutorial solve, rather than just a speedsolve?


----------



## emolover (Feb 28, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Maybe because he did a walkthrough+tutorial solve, rather than just a speedsolve?



It still should have not taken 8 hours.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2013)

This is pretty incredible. Not the time or the quality of the tutorial (I didn't watch it lol), but the amount of time he spent in front of the camera. It's just crazy to me to imagine that someone would make an 8 hour video in realtime, or even more, that someone would watch an 8 hour video. Hell, I haven't even done an 8 hour solve of anything ever.

Anyone know what the real Petaminx UWR is? It's gotta be in the hours range, but I can't find anything fast on youtube.


----------



## Lethalis1234 (Feb 28, 2013)

Minx puzzles are pretty much just glorified 5x5 / 7x7 / 9x9.. How on earth did this guy sit there for 8 hours and do this? xD


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 28, 2013)

This is like watching 6 movies in a row, but a hell lot more boring. Salute this guy's patience.


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Patience level. OVER 9000!


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 28, 2013)

why would you need a petaminx tutorial
why would you make one
why would it take 8 hours

whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 28, 2013)

I would watch the whole thing if he mention how to bld it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> It still should have not taken 8 hours.



Good. Go buy one and do it better.

Oh wait.. you can't.

Then you cannot make that claim until I see the proof. 



Awesome vid!


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Good. Go buy one and do it better.
> 
> Oh wait.. you can't.
> 
> ...



You want to shell out the $200 for me?

I could probably sub 4 hours doing it on qminx despite not being able to use the shifters well.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Good. Go buy one and do it better.
> 
> Oh wait.. you can't.


Nah, given his megaminx and bigcube times I'm pretty sure he could do it in way under 8 hours. But is it reasonable to ask someone to spend $200, wait for the cube to arrive, and spend that much time stickering, scrambling, and solving the cube, just so they can back up an assertion that 8 hours is a long time to spend solving this puzzle? No, it definitely is not.

FWIW the computer cube WR for petaminx is about 40 minutes... I don't think that is very useful for predicting real-cube solve times though.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 4, 2013)

I bet Womak could make a longer tutorial.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I bet Womak could make a longer tutorial.



I whole-heartedly agree with this statement, however; his would be significantly less informative.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 5, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I whole-heartedly agree with this statement, however; his would be significantly less informative.



I agree.


----------



## SoulSeeker (Mar 5, 2013)

i guess i would most certainly need under 2 hours for the solve, plus explanation and stuff it would be 3 hours max, 8 hours is just pure insanity in my opinion


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

It's dedication.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 5, 2013)

Respect simply for the fact that it is an 8 hour video.


----------



## EMI (Mar 5, 2013)

Well. He is not a speedsolver is he? It is propably mainly a fun video as it is obvious that there is no actual need for it. Congratulations if you can solve it in less than eight hours, I can solve a Rubik's cube faster than its inventor though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

EMI said:


> Well. He is not a speedsolver is he? It is propably mainly a fun video as it is obvious that there is no actual need for it. Congratulations if you can solve it in less than eight hours, I can solve a Rubik's cube faster than its inventor though.



Thank you for making my point perfectly clear  :tu


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 5, 2013)

8 hours is a long time

no need to get annoyed when people say it


----------

